# Silver's Juice Reviews



## Silver

Hi all

Many folk have asked me to do this, so I am going to maintain a page here with links to all the juice reviews I've written. To make it more useful, I have separated the international from the locally manufactured juices and have sorted the manufacturers alphabetically. Individual juices are in the order I reviewed them.

Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the detailed review.

Where applicable, I have included my "bottom line" summary or a few words from the review. (my earlier reviews did not have a "bottom line"). But bear in mind that these short summaries often do not describe the juice in detail. I suggest you read the detailed review to get the full picture.

These reviews have been done on different devices over several years, starting around Dec 2013. The earlier ones were done on Commercial Clearo tanks at low power. Then on a dripper and from about May 2014, mainly on Reos. Occasionally I try vary the equipment to see what it's like on other devices. You will have to read the detailed review to check what equipment was used.

Hope it adds value. Enjoy...

I intend keeping this list updated as I add more reviews.

I have also added several first impressions, which are not full blown reviews. Where applicable, it will state “first impression” in the summary below.


*------------------------------------ LOCALLY MANUFACTURED JUICES -------------------------------------------*


*8 BALL LIQUIDS*

TROPICAL PINEAPPLE ICE (3mg)
First impression - a striking and refreshing pineapple ice. It’s a great vape and I will definitely vape more of this.


*BLENDS OF DISTINCTION*

ICE POP RANGE - GREEK FRUIT (6mg)
This is a tasty fruity juice with a difference. It has a unique sweet fig taste that also has a sour twang to it. Lovely! Took me a few days to get into it but after that I craved it. Well balanced and satisfying. I liked it for its unique taste and pleasing throat hit. I would like to re-order more.

ZESTY BERRY (6mg)
First impression - a prominent and pleasant sour twang of note! Lovely and unusual.


*BUMBLEBEE'S FLAVOUR FLUID*

KIWICHI (12mg)
A tasty fruity juice with a litchi slant and a touch of sourness. Very nice mellow vape. I loved the "sherbety" soft texture and premium feel. I would re-order and am keen to try it out in a lower nic strength on a higher powered setup.


*CRAFT VAPOUR*

MELON ON THE ROCKS (18mg)
This is an amazing juice for me. I like the refreshing icy watermelon blast and I love its knockout throat hit. I would definitely re-order.

WILD WIBERRY (18mg)
This juice doesn't do it for me. I find it quite a dull and mild fruity vape. Although I quite liked the slight sour note, I don't think the strawberry and the sour note work well together. I wont be re-ordering.

PINING JULIETTE (18mg)
This is an awesome icy pineapple blast. I love it for it's refreshingly cold blast and the strong throat hit. It reminds me a lot of Melon on the Rocks. To me it's the pineapple version. I definitely would like to re-order to have an alternative to Melon on the Rocks on tap.

ARTISAN RY4 (18mg)
I haven't liked RY4s before but I liked this one because the tobacco is more prominent and it's not overly sweet. For me there was an occasional slight unpleasant taste, which detracted marginally. I enjoyed vaping this and would vape it again but probably will not re-order.

CHE GUAVA (12mg)
A tasty sweetish guava with a smooth vanilla slant. It's not a punchy tangy guava, more a refined smooth one. I liked this juice because it had just enough of a guava taste and wasn't too "desserty". Enjoyed it more the more I vaped it. Great quality and a good throat hit. I would re-order.


*ECIGGIES*

WILD - SHISHA TOBACCO (16mg)
I don't like it. It has a very strong tobacco taste - but to my taste buds - it's like a fusion of tobacco and green tea.... Overall, I don't look forward to vaping this and won't be re-ordering.


*EMISSARY ELIXIRS*

TEMPESTUS ICE (6mg)
First impression - a superbly blended fruity ice vape with a sour twang. Great vape.


*HAZEWORKS*

SUNSET (6mg)
A tasty mildly flavoured pineapple with some refreshing coolness. I liked this juice for its soft and smooth texture and the tastiness of the pineapple. Lovely vape indeed. I would love to try it again in a higher nic strength if it were available.


*JOOSE-E-LIQZ*

HAVANA NIGHTZ (6mg)
This is a creamy tobacco with class. Subtle blend of dessert and tobacco. Very tasty. It's a mellow refined treat that I could vape on an ongoing basis. I liked how the creams and the tobacco are blended, it's smooth and svelte. This is a great juice and I see myself vaping a lot more of it. Will definitely be re-ordering.

NUTTY CRUNCH COOKIE (3mg)
First impression - wow, authentic juice this. Tastes just like a nutty crunch cookie biscuit. Enjoying this a lot!

HAVANA GOLD (6mg)
First impression - wow, a lovely mild tobacco dessert. Classy, mellow and tasty, I will definitely be vaping more of this.


*JUST B*

PEACH & APRICOT (18mg)
A fairly straightforward yet lovely refreshing juice. I like the slight sourness to the flavour and the decent throat hit. At the price I will be re-ordering.


*LIT AF*

SIDE-CHICK (6mg)
This is a delightful juice. A lightly flavoured fruity medley that is very well balanced. I like how the flavours work together, it's just so pleasant. With a touch of cool. I have vaped this a lot and don't get tired of it. It's also an excellent juice to add some extra menthol to. Glorious. Have already re-ordered and vaped a few bottles. I see myself ordering more.


*MAJESTIC VAPOR CO.*

MAJESTIC CREME (3mg)
This is a delicious authentic chocolate biscuit vape. I love it for its spot on flavour that feels like you are eating a premium chocolate biscuit. I also like it that the flavours are not too overpowering or too sweet. Just right. Such a gorgeous juice. I had a glorious tasting treat whenever I vaped it. Top class. I will definitely be re-ordering.


*MIKE'S MEGA MIXES*

ASHYBAC (18mg)
Wow, this is a lovely no-nonsense, dry and slightly woody tobacco. I liked it for its plain authentic taste and glorious strong throat hit. Without a doubt, this is a winner in my book and I will certainly be re-ordering.


*MR HARDWICKS*

DEBBIE DOES DONUTS (12mg)
I love this juice for its authentic freshly baked doughnut taste. The granular texture makes it feel like you are eating a fresh chocolate doughnut. Very satisfying. It's a winner in my book! I will certainly be ordering again.


*NCV*

FROZEN (5mg)
A delicious sour yoghurt taste with a bit of fruity creaminess. I like this juice for its authentic "sour dairy" feel. I find it very tasty and it makes me want to eat it. Super creation indeed and I loved vaping it. I would certainly like to re-order more.

TRINITY ICE (6mg)
First impression - a tasty fruity medley with a healthy dose of coolness. Very pleasant and enjoyable.


*PAPA REAVERS*

*OL' BLUE EYES (12mg)* - first impressions...


*PAULIES*

GUAVA (9mg)
This is a fabulous juice. I love it for its authentic fresh guava taste and its granular texture. It feels like you are eating guava roll! This is a clear winner in my book. I will make sure to have this in my rotation and will continue ordering more.

LEAF TOBACCO SERIES - DARK BEAN ESPRESSO (3mg)
First impression - Wow, a lovely authentic espresso with a bit of sweetness. Tobacco is very mild and almost imperceptible. But the espresso is very tasty. I can see myself vaping more of this.


*RACC CITY VAPES*

MASKED BANDIT (5mg)
First impression - a light chocolate minty vape that is straightforward but delivers. Not too sweet. Great vape overall for a so called budget juice.


*SICKBOY77 E-LIQUIDS*

BLACKOUT ICE (3mg)
First impression - a lovely and tasty fruity ice vape. Very well blended. If you like blackcurrant you should definitely give this a try.


*SKYBLUE VAPING*

DULCE DE LECHE (18mg)
This is a rich sweet caramel flavoured juice with a strong punch. I liked it for it's boldness and throat hit but it was too sweet to vape all day. I would re-order it just to have it on tap for an occasional after dinner treat.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS (18mg)
A subtle creamy fruit juice with a bit of sourness and a massive throat hit. I like it. I would like to try it in a lower strength to see what it's like as a lung hit.


*THE E-LIQUID PROJECT*

*PINK LADY (12mg)*
A very pleasant lemon flavoured vape. I liked it for the lemon sourness and the soft texture. For me, a bit of a let down was the over-ripe odour I got in the aftertaste and vapour. Although I enjoyed vaping it, I probably would not re-order.

*SPECIAL RESERVE (12mg)*
A mild tobacco in a creamy tasty dessert. Rich, creamy and decadent. I liked this juice for its complexity, balance and premium feel. For me it is more dessert than tobacco but the two go very well together. A superb treat on occasion. I would like to re-order.


*THRIFTY CLOUDS*

GOLDEN VIRGINIA CUSTARD (3mg)
First impression - it’s a great juice. Slightly sweet custard with a light tobacco in the background. Lovely. Refined. I can see myself vaping more of this.


*VAPE ELIXIR*

PLASMA (18mg)
A light refreshing juice with a unique watermelon type of taste. The soft and powdery texture makes it special. Combined with the low throat hit, it's a pefect juice for mindless all-day vaping. I will be re-orderding.

*PURE TOBACCO (12mg)*
This is a solid juice. Well-rounded plain tobacco taste. Not sweet. Reasonably similar to a cigarette. It's good and it delivers. Tobacco lovers should try it. I added some menthol to it and was surprised at how great the combination is. I will certainly be ordering more and can see this becoming an ongoing vape for me.


*VAPE KING*

PINA COLADA (12mg)
This is a very pleasant "island style" type juice. It's tasty but not overpowering. At 12mg, the throat hit is a bit low but it gets a full thumbs up for continuous mindless vaping. I have already re-ordered and am on my second batch.

GRAPE SODA (12mg)
This is a lovely juice that reminds me of Fanta Grape. Its a simple allround performer. I like it a lot. I will definitely be re-ordering.

*HAZELNUT CIGAR (12mg)*
A bold rich and bitter tobacco with a bit of sweetness in the background. I like it for its boldness, ruggedness and decent throat hit. I enjoyed the flavour for the occasional strong vape - but it's just a pity that I found it to be quite a coil gunker so I had to rewick more frequently. I will probably not re-order.

PRIME VAPE - POMCOOL (6mg)
Wow, what a great tasting fruity juice. Pleasant surprise. I like it for it's mild cool raspberry sherbet type of taste. And that it's light and refreshing with the coolness. Has a lovely soft texture and I enjoyed vaping it a lot. Will definitely be re-ordering.

PRIME VAPE - FIZZAPPLE ICE (6mg)
First impression - wow, this is a great juice! Sweet and sour apple with a sherbet vibe and some awesome coolness. Well blended and not too sweet or too sour. I can see myself vaping a lot more of this.


*VAPOUR MOUNTAIN*

LITCHI (18mg)
Wow, what a GREAT flavour. Spot on Litchi... Really good. Will be ordering more.

*BERRY BLAZE (18mg)*
A lovely fruity/berry flavour. Fresh. Quite sweet.... Not sure if its nice enough for me to order more. (EDIT - very nice when adding a few drops of VM Menthol Concentrate)

VM4 (18mg)
I don't like it. Caramel. Very sweet.... Not much tobacco coming through for me. Overall, I don't like the taste.

*BANANA CREAM (18mg)*
I like it. It has a very nice flavour. Like VM's litchi flavour, it's spot on. Tastes just like a banana..... I would re-order it just to keep some of it on hand.

*MANGO (18mg)*
I don't like it much. The mango flavour is definitely there initially and on the inhale, but I then get a very over-ripe mango taste....

*PEACH ROOIBOS (18mg)*
I love it! Its soft and smooth. A very nice and pleasant flavour... This juice is just right for me and I like it a lot. Will definitely be re-ordering.

*VANILLA CUSTARD (18mg)*
I find this average. It's got a caramel taste for me.... This one is too sweet for me to vape all the time. Perhaps an alternative vape on occasion. I won't be re-ordering.

*MENTHOL ICE (18mg)*
Whoa, this is a strong supercharged menthol!....This juice is too strong for me to vape continuously as is. But so far, its the best menthol I've tried. I would definitely like to keep it on hand for the occasional mouth blasting or adding a few drops of it into other juices to "liven" them up a bit. I intend re-ordering a bottle.

*PINEAPPLE (18mg)*
Overall, this juice was disappointing. I was hoping for something with more flavour and vibrancy. I won't be re-ordering.

PASSION PEACH (18mg)
Overall, I love this this juice for its subtle pleasing passion fruit flavour and decent throat hit. I've marked it as a potential all day vape.... I will definitely be re-ordering.

*CHOC MINT (18mg)*
I love it.... Overall, I love this this juice for its refreshing mint flavour made interesting by the small dose of chocolate - and that the flavours are not too overpowering - just right. I will definitely be re-ordering.

MARSHMALLOW (18mg)
Overall, it doesn't do much for me since the flavour is hardly perceivable to my taste buds. I won't be re-ordering.

LEGENDS - DEAN (18mg)
Overall, this is clearly a complex juice with rich flavours. I like the unusual coffee, chocolate and tobacco taste. A bit too rich for me for regular vaping, but a great after-dinner vape. I would re-order it.

*LEGENDS - GUEVARA (18mg)*
Overall, this is a strong-flavoured spicy tobacco. I like it for its decent throat hit and tingly spicyness which is unique for me. It's a bit too spicy for me to vape it all day at high power but is a very pleasant on-going vape in the mPT2 at lower power. It will definitely be a regular vape and I would re-order.

*CLEAN CUT (18mg) (UNFLAVOURED)*
Mild pleasant sweetness with a slight peppery taste. It grew on me over time and I quite like it. It tastes better than I thought it would. Nice for in-between other juices but a bit boring for me to vape on an ongoing basis. I would re-order but probably will have a go at mixing my own.

*TROPICAL ICE (18mg) *
I enjoyed vaping this for its strong menthol blast and throat hit. However, for my tastebuds, there was a slight artificial tone and a "sterileness" which detracted slightly. I also found myself wanting to taste the coconut more. I would vape it again, but I don't think it will be something I'll vape on a regular basis. I probably will not re-order.

*XXX (18mg) *
Imagine sitting on a beach with a cool breeze blowing and you are eating a delicious chilled fruit salad with fresh Litchis cut up all over as the main feature. That's VM XXX - and I found it fabulous. I like this juice for its refreshing Litchi taste, gentle flavouring, good balance and coolness. It's a winner in my book. I will definitely be re-ordering.


*VOODOO VAPOUR*

DARK FORREST (12mg)
A lovely minty juice with a tad of white chocolate. Silky with a premium feel and very smooth. I just felt I wanted a bit more chocolate. Good quality juice but for my palette, not my preferred Choc Mint vape. Enjoyed vaping it but probably will not re-order.


*WIENER VAPE CO.*

*FETCH (12mg)*
A super fresh pawpaw vape. I liked it for its uniqueness, smooth texture and just the right amount of flavour. Although pawpaw is not my ideal flavour, this juice proved to me that Wiener Vape Co. makes high quality juices. I am keen to try others in the range.

TAVIRO (3mg)
This is a lovely mild and smooth tobacco with a slight liquorice slant. It's lightly flavoured so it makes you want to vape it more and more. I like it for its well balanced flavours and soft texture. It's a unique tobacco for me and I think the flavours work very well together. What a pleasing vape and a winner for me! I would definitely like to order more and try it in a higher nic strength.

PANAMA (6mg)
This is an amazing refreshing fruity vape. A bit of sweetness and some sourness with a good chill. I like the soft and silky smooth texture and the slight sherbet vibe to it. Wow, what a glorious juice with definite allday potential. Love it and can see myself vaping a lot more of it.


*WORLD WONDERS*

*TABLE MOUNTAIN (12mg)*
A satisfying dessert with a slightly tart fruit and feint coconut taste. I liked this juice for its boldness and full mouth feel. It delivers a rich and tasty vape. It's a pity the coconut didn't come through more. I am not a big dessert fan but I enjoyed this a lot. I am now very keen to try the other juices in this range.


*------------------------------------ INTERNATIONAL JUICES ---------------------------------------------------------*


*ALIEN VISIONS*

BOBAS BOUNTY (18mg)
Granola bars and tennis biscuits with mild tobacco in the background. Such a delicious and full flavour that I could eat it. Stonking throat hit. This is a true winner in my book. I have already ordered replenishments.

*BOMBIES*

SEVEN SEAS (12mg)
A tasty sour and slightly sweet mixed fruit. Great for mellow mindless vaping on the Nautilus Mini with a "sour twang". I would re-order.

*FIVE PAWNS*

*BOWDEN'S MATE (12mg)*
I like it a lot. It tastes like a sophisticated version of a Peppermint Crisp chocolate with a bit of added vanilla.... Overall, this is clearly a high quality juice with a great interesting flavour. I like it a lot. I would re-order it.

*GRANDMASTER (12mg)*
Overall, this is once again another very high quality juice with a layered nutty flavour and a decent throat hit. I have thoroughly enjoyed vaping it. I would re-order.

*GAMBIT (12mg)*
I like it, but not nearly as much as the previous two (Bowden's Mate and Grandmaster). Definitely a dominant sweet ripe apple pie flavour just as the description says.... Overall, I like it but found the sweet ripe apple flavour a bit too dominant at times. I would vape it on occasion but I won't be re-ordering.

*QUEENSIDE (12mg)*
Overall, I like Queenside. It has a very pleasing combination of refreshing orange and soothing vanilla. It's a high quality juice and I would re-order.


*HURRICANE VAPOR*

*SUNSHINE CURED TOBACCO (18mg)*
This is a lovely bold tobacco and it's the closest to a cigarette that I have tried. It packs a strong throat hit and has a great aftertaste. I have enjoyed this thoroughly. I will definitely be re-ordering.


*KINGS CROWN*

*FIGHT YOUR FATE (18mg)*
A lemony sourness with a creamy sweetness. Nice combo but I found myself wanting a bit more sourness and felt the two flavours cancelled each other out a bit. Nice premium juice but it didn't grip me enough. I would not re-order


*LIQUA*

*ENERGY DRINK (18mg)*
Overall, it's quite nice but nothing amazing. I won't be re-ordering.


*LOADED*

*GLAZED DONUTS (6mg)* - first impressions...


*OHMBOYZ DRIP CITY*

JABANE (3mg)
First impression - Wow, this is decadent. Lovely dessert. Complex. Pistachio , Nougat and almond definitely all coming through. Beautifully blended. I can see myself vaping more of this in the week ahead!


*SYNFONYA*

*LIMONE (9.5mg)*
As the name suggests, this is a lemon flavour. It tastes just like lemon and I found it to have a very pleasing flavour.... (very low throat hit)... As a result, in its current form I won't be ordering again...

BLUES (9.5mg)
I don't like it. It tastes like dusty cardboard.... I won't be re-ordering.

*JAZZ (9.5mg)*
I don't like it much but find it a bit better than their BLUES juice.... It has more tobacco taste than BLUES.... It's bearable but I don't like it much. I won't be re-ordering.

*CAFFE (9.5mg)*
Well, I think I may have found a gem in the making. I like it a lot. It's a rich deep dark coffee.... I like this one a lot and will definitely be re-ordering it. So far, it's my best coffee.


*TARK'S SELECT RESERVE*

*AZTEC (18mg)*
This is a very sweet creamy liqueur type of flavour. It's a high quality juice but the flavour is just too sweet and not for me. I will not be re-ordering.

*OLD GOLD (18mg)*
This is a pleasant, mild, good quality RY4 which I enjoyed vaping. I like it for its ongoing vapability and warmness. But it just doesn't have that "something special" that grips me so I probably will not be re-ordering.

*POISON ELITE (18mg)*
This is a deeply satisfying vape that grew on me. I like it for its mild tobacco taste and the mysterious sweetness that goes with it. It punches solidly yet has a calmness to it that makes it vapable on an ongoing basis. What a great juice. I will definitely re-order.

*MATADOR (18mg)*
To me, this is a bold tobacco with a bitter taste. I grew to like it over time. It is great for when you need a strong nic hit. Overall though, depite it being a good quality premium juice, the bitter flavour is just not something my taste buds crave on a daily basis. I enjoyed the experience, but will probably not be re-ordering.


*TOPQ*

*COFFEE (12mg)*
Overall, what it lacks in richness of flavour compared to the Synfonya CAFFE is made up for by its improved throat hit. Although it's a close call, I'd rate this as my second best coffee so far. I enjoy vaping it and I would re-order.

*DOUBLE APPLE (12mg)*
It's average. The apple flavour is there but it's more of a candy flavoured apple.... Overall, for me, it's not satisfying and just an average vape. I won't be re-ordering.

*MANGO (12mg)*
Overall, for me, I don't like it for its artificial taste. I won't be re-ordering.

*CHEWING GUM (12mg)*
Overall, it's not chewing gum to me. However, it's not a bad menthol and I may use it as a menthol mixer. I won't be re-ordering.


*VAPE CRAVING*

*DAYDREAM (12mg)*
This is a very tasty sweet caramel nutty juice. I like it but it's too sweet for me to vape all the time. Great for the occasional treat.

ADVENTURE (12mg)
This is a very pleasant "island style Pina Colada" type juice for me. I love it. Only wish it had a bit more throat hit.

*PLEASURE (12mg)*
On the vape, this is one weird flavour combination. I get a creamy light banana - not heavy banana. Then some fruity flavours.... The flavour combination just doesn't work for me. To me, it tastes weird and a bit over-ripe. Not pleasant. That and a low throat hit means I won't be re-ordering.

DESIRE (12mg)
I loved the flavour from the first vape. Superb subtle combination of guava and mango. Delicious. Brilliant for all day vaping. I just wish I could get it in 18mg for more throat hit. Despite this, I have already re-ordered 2 bottles.


*VAPE ORENDA*

*WHIRLING DERVISH (18mg)*
Spicy cinnamon, slightly sweetish and mild tobacco. Spicy initially but it becomes more subtle the more you vape it. Great quality juice and I did enjoy the experience but the flavour itself is not my favourite. I doubt I would re-order.


*WITCHERS BREW*

*BLACKBIRD (18mg)*
This is a mild milky and creamy tobacco that grew on me over time. It is a high quality juice and has a warmness that draws me back for more. I like it a lot and will re-order.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 19 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Awesome, thank @Silver. Your reviews add great value to this forum and this thread make them even more valuable. Thank you for all your time and effort, much appreciated.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Thanks for taking the time to compile this @Silver. I really appreciate and look forward to your juice reviews.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW

Awesome idea!

I vote @Silver deserves a 'juice review expert' medal

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

@Silver has really good in depth reviews. Very nice descriptions

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thank you all for the great feedback. I really do appreciate it. 

My pleasure. And if others can benefit, then that is great. 

Being a part of this community over the past year has been a fantastic experience. Long may it continue...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

Awesome thread!!

looking forward to future reviews!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Silver you haven't tried Moondust have you?

I was finally going to get a bottle of Blackbird, now Moondust has my eye wondering.

I'm still upgrading hardware, so don't anyone suggest get both. I also like to eat. 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Brilliant idea! Will add tons of value and make looking up your reviews much simpler! Thank you for this @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Silver you haven't tried Moondust have you?
> 
> I was finally going to get a bottle of Blackbird, now Moondust has my eye wondering.
> 
> I'm still upgrading hardware, so don't anyone suggest get both. I also like to eat.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world



Hi @r0gue z0mbie , Moondust has arrived but i have not tried it yet. But as for Blackbird, in my view it would be very difficult to beat it by a big margin. So you cant go wrong with blackbird. You can always try moondust later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Great thread Silver! Your reviews are always epic and it's awesome to have them all conveniently in the same thread! You sir are a rockstar! 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Hi @r0gue z0mbie , Moondust has arrived but i have not tried it yet. But as for Blackbird, in my view it would be very difficult to beat it by a big margin. So you cant go wrong with blackbird. You can always try moondust later.



Ya might as well go with their legendary juice.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Yiannaki

Super idea to consolidate all your reviews into one easy to find thread 

Well done @Silver and keep the awesome reviews coming bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Many folk have asked me to do this, so I am going to maintain a page here with links to all the juice reviews I've written. To make it more useful, I have separated the international from the locally manufactured juices and have sorted the manufacturers alphabetically. Individual juices are in the order I reviewed them.
> 
> Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the detailed review.
> 
> Where applicable, I have included my "bottom line" summary or a few words from the review. (my earlier reviews did not have a "bottom line"). But bear in mind that these short summaries often do not describe the juice in detail. I suggest you read the detailed review to get the full picture.
> 
> These reviews have been done on different devices over about a year. The earlier ones were done on Commercial Clearo tanks at lower power. Then on a dripper and in the last few months on the Reo. You will have to read the detailed review to check what equipment was used.
> 
> Hope it adds value. Enjoy...
> 
> I intend keeping this list updated as I add more reviews.
> 
> 
> ----- Locally manufactured -----
> 
> 
> *CRAFT VAPOUR*
> 
> *MELON ON THE ROCKS (18mg)*
> This is an amazing juice for me. I like the refreshing icy watermelon blast and I love its knockout throat hit. I would definitely re-order.
> 
> *WILD WIBERRY (18mg)*
> This juice doesn't do it for me. I find it quite a dull and mild fruity vape. Although I quite liked the slight sour note, I don't think the strawberry and the sour note work well together. I wont be re-ordering.
> 
> 
> *ECIGGIES*
> 
> WILD - SHISHA TOBACCO (16mg)
> I don't like it. It has a very strong tobacco taste - but to my taste buds - it's like a fusion of tobacco and green tea.... Overall, I don't look forward to vaping this and won't be re-ordering.
> 
> 
> *JUST B*
> 
> *PEACH & APRICOT (18mg)*
> A fairly straightforward yet lovely refreshing juice. I like the slight sourness to the flavour and the decent throat hit. At the price I will be re-ordering.
> 
> 
> *SKYBLUE VAPING*
> 
> DULCE DE LECHE (18mg)
> This is a rich sweet caramel flavoured juice with a strong punch. I liked it for it's boldness and throat hit but it was too sweet to vape all day. I would re-order it just to have it on tap for an occasional after dinner treat.
> 
> 
> *VAPE KING*
> 
> PINA COLADA (12mg)
> This is a very pleasant "island style" type juice. It's tasty but not overpowering. At 12mg, the throat hit is a bit low but it gets a full thumbs up for continuous mindless vaping. I have already re-ordered and am on my second batch.
> 
> GRAPE SODA (12mg)
> This is a lovely juice that reminds me of Fanta Grape. Its a simple allround performer. I like it a lot. I will definitely be re-ordering.
> 
> 
> *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN*
> 
> LITCHI (18mg)
> Wow, what a GREAT flavour. Spot on Litchi... Really good. Will be ordering more.
> 
> *BERRY BLAZE (18mg)*
> A lovely fruity/berry flavour. Fresh. Quite sweet.... Not sure if its nice enough for me to order more.
> 
> VM4 (18mg)
> I don't like it. Caramel. Very sweet.... Not much tobacco coming through for me. Overall, I don't like the taste.
> 
> *BANANA CREAM (18mg)*
> I like it. It has a very nice flavour. Like VM's litchi flavour, it's spot on. Tastes just like a banana..... I would re-order it just to keep some of it on hand.
> 
> *MANGO (18mg)*
> I don't like it much. The mango flavour is definitely there initially and on the inhale, but I then get a very over-ripe mango taste....
> 
> *PEACH ROOIBOS (18mg)*
> I love it! Its soft and smooth. A very nice and pleasant flavour... This juice is just right for me and I like it a lot. Will definitely be re-ordering.
> 
> *VANILLA CUSTARD (18mg)*
> I find this average. It's got a caramel taste for me.... This one is too sweet for me to vape all the time. Perhaps an alternative vape on occasion. I won't be re-ordering.
> 
> *MENTHOL ICE (18mg)*
> Whoa, this is a strong supercharged menthol!....This juice is too strong for me to vape continuously as is. But so far, its the best menthol I've tried. I would definitely like to keep it on hand for the occasional mouth blasting or adding a few drops of it into other juices to "liven" them up a bit. I intend re-ordering a bottle.
> 
> *PINEAPPLE (18mg)*
> Overall, this juice was disappointing. I was hoping for something with more flavour and vibrancy. I won't be re-ordering.
> 
> PASSION PEACH (18mg)
> Overall, I love this this juice for its subtle pleasing passion fruit flavour and decent throat hit. I've marked it as a potential all day vape.... I will definitely be re-ordering.
> 
> *CHOC MINT (18mg)*
> I love it.... Overall, I love this this juice for its refreshing mint flavour made interesting by the small dose of chocolate - and that the flavours are not too overpowering - just right. I will definitely be re-ordering.
> 
> MARSHMALLOW (18mg)
> Overall, it doesn't do much for me since the flavour is hardly perceivable to my taste buds. I won't be re-ordering.
> 
> LEGENDS - DEAN (18mg)
> Overall, this is clearly a complex juice with rich flavours. I like the unusual coffee, chocolate and tobacco taste. A bit too rich for me for regular vaping, but a great after-dinner vape. I would re-order it.
> 
> *LEGENDS - GUEVARA (18mg)*
> Overall, this is a strong-flavoured spicy tobacco. I like it for its decent throat hit and tingly spicyness which is unique for me. It's a bit too spicy for me to vape it all day at high power but is a very pleasant on-going vape in the mPT2 at lower power. It will definitely be a regular vape and I would re-order.
> 
> 
> ----- International -----
> 
> 
> *ALIEN VISIONS*
> 
> BOBAS BOUNTY (18mg)
> Granola bars and tennis biscuits with mild tobacco in the background. Such a delicious and full flavour that I could eat it. Stonking throat hit. This is a true winner in my book. I have already ordered replenishments.
> 
> 
> *FIVE PAWNS*
> 
> *BOWDEN'S MATE (12mg)*
> I like it a lot. It tastes like a sophisticated version of a Peppermint Crisp chocolate with a bit of added vanilla.... Overall, this is clearly a high quality juice with a great interesting flavour. I like it a lot. I would re-order it.
> 
> *GRANDMASTER (12mg)*
> Overall, this is once again another very high quality juice with a layered nutty flavour and a decent throat hit. I have thoroughly enjoyed vaping it. I would re-order.
> 
> *GAMBIT (12mg)*
> I like it, but not nearly as much as the previous two (Bowden's Mate and Grandmaster). Definitely a dominant sweet ripe apple pie flavour just as the description says.... Overall, I like it but found the sweet ripe apple flavour a bit too dominant at times. I would vape it on occasion but I won't be re-ordering.
> 
> *QUEENSIDE (12mg)*
> Overall, I like Queenside. It has a very pleasing combination of refreshing orange and soothing vanilla. It's a high quality juice and I would re-order.
> 
> 
> *LIQUA*
> 
> *ENERGY DRINK (18mg)*
> Overall, it's quite nice but nothing amazing. I won't be re-ordering.
> 
> 
> *SYNFONYA*
> 
> *LIMONE (9.5mg)*
> As the name suggests, this is a lemon flavour. It tastes just like lemon and I found it to have a very pleasing flavour.... (very low throat hit)... As a result, in its current form I won't be ordering again...
> 
> BLUES (9.5mg)
> I don't like it. It tastes like dusty cardboard.... I won't be re-ordering.
> 
> *JAZZ (9.5mg)*
> I don't like it much but find it a bit better than their BLUES juice.... It has more tobacco taste than BLUES.... It's bearable but I don't like it much. I won't be re-ordering.
> 
> *CAFFE (9.5mg)*
> Well, I think I may have found a gem in the making. I like it a lot. It's a rich deep dark coffee.... I like this one a lot and will definitely be re-ordering it. So far, it's my best coffee.
> 
> 
> *TARK'S SELECT RESERVE*
> 
> *AZTEC (18mg)*
> This is a very sweet creamy liqueur type of flavour. It's a high quality juice but the flavour is just too sweet and not for me. I will not be re-ordering.
> 
> *OLD GOLD (18mg)*
> This is a pleasant, mild, good quality RY4 which I enjoyed vaping. I like it for its ongoing vapability and warmness. But it just doesn't have that "something special" that grips me so I probably will not be re-ordering.
> 
> *POISON ELITE (18mg)*
> This is a deeply satisfying vape that grew on me. I like it for its mild tobacco taste and the mysterious sweetness that goes with it. It punches solidly yet has a calmness to it that makes it vapable on an ongoing basis. What a great juice. I will definitely re-order.
> 
> *MATADOR (18mg)*
> To me, this is a bold tobacco with a bitter taste. I grew to like it over time. It is great for when you need a strong nic hit. Overall though, depite it being a good quality premium juice, the bitter flavour is just not something my taste buds crave on a daily basis. I enjoyed the experience, but will probably not be re-ordering.
> 
> 
> *TOPQ*
> 
> *COFFEE (12mg)*
> Overall, what it lacks in richness of flavour compared to the Synfonya CAFFE is made up for by its improved throat hit. Although it's a close call, I'd rate this as my second best coffee so far. I enjoy vaping it and I would re-order.
> 
> *DOUBLE APPLE (12mg)*
> It's average. The apple flavour is there but it's more of a candy flavoured apple.... Overall, for me, it's not satisfying and just an average vape. I won't be re-ordering.
> 
> *MANGO (12mg)*
> Overall, for me, I don't like it for its artificial taste. I won't be re-ordering.
> 
> *CHEWING GUM (12mg)*
> Overall, it's not chewing gum to me. However, it's not a bad menthol and I may use it as a menthol mixer. I won't be re-ordering.
> 
> 
> *VAPE CRAVING*
> 
> *DAYDREAM (12mg)*
> This is a very tasty sweet caramel nutty juice. I like it but it's too sweet for me to vape all the time. Great for the occasional treat.
> 
> ADVENTURE (12mg)
> This is a very pleasant "island style Pina Colada" type juice for me. I love it. Only wish it had a bit more throat hit.
> 
> *PLEASURE (12mg)*
> On the vape, this is one weird flavour combination. I get a creamy light banana - not heavy banana. Then some fruity flavours.... The flavour combination just doesn't work for me. To me, it tastes weird and a bit over-ripe. Not pleasant. That and a low throat hit means I won't be re-ordering.
> 
> DESIRE (12mg)
> I loved the flavour from the first vape. Superb subtle combination of guava and mango. Delicious. Brilliant for all day vaping. I just wish I could get it in 18mg for more throat hit. Despite this, I have already re-ordered 2 bottles.
> 
> 
> *WITCHERS BREW*
> 
> *BLACKBIRD (18mg)*
> This is a mild milky and creamy tobacco that grew on me over time. It is a high quality juice and has a warmness that draws me back for more. I like it a lot and will re-order.


 

awesome @Silver.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you @Silver this helps alot.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Hi @r0gue z0mbie , Moondust has arrived but i have not tried it yet. But as for Blackbird, in my view it would be very difficult to beat it by a big margin. So you cant go wrong with blackbird. You can always try moondust later.



Well i finally have a bottle of Blackbird inbound.

Fortunately my mate ordered the Moondust and Elixir, so I'll at least get a taste of Moondust 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho you simply rock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Other than adding new juice reviews, from time to time I may add to my original review when vaping a juice on a new device or setup.

I have been vaping Vapour Mountain *Legends - Dean* on the Reo for the past two days.
It's been several months since I vaped this juice and it's the first time I have tried it in the Reo.

The juice is still rich, decadent and very tasty! 
@Oupa, you made a good juice here.

I have updated my Vapour Mountain - Legends Dean Review with some additional impressions.

You can check it out here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-legends.1307/page-2#post-30304

or use the link from the first post in this thread.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Hi all

I have just posted my latest review on Craft Vapour's *Pining Juliette*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/craftvapour-juice-reviews.2183/page-3#post-124321

I have also updated the first post at the top of this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all

I have just posted my latest review on Vape Orenda's *Whirling Dervish*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-orenda-juice-reviews.5894/#post-135891

I have also updated the first post at the top of this thread where you can click on the juice name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on Bombies *Seven Seas*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bombies-juice-reviews.6666/

I have also updated the first post at the top of this thread. Just click on the juice name.


----------



## Silver

As some of you may know I am revisiting some of the Vapour Mountain juices - this time adding a bit of @Oupa's VM Menthol concentrate. 

The effect on VM Berry Blaze is fantastic. For me it improves it greatly.

I have updated my VM Berry Blaze review with an EDIT
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.473/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I tried the Menthol concentrate with the VM Litchi juice. 

This time it's not so great. Somehow they clash.

I have updated my VM Litchi review with an EDIT
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.473/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> I tried the Menthol concentrate with the VM Litchi juice.
> 
> This time it's not so great. Somehow they clash.
> 
> I have updated my VM Litchi review with an EDIT
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.473/


As fate would have it, I'm vaping that combo right now. I've added about 10 drops of Menthol Ice to roughly 3ml of VM Litchi, mixed it in the Kayfun tank. It cools it down quite nicely and seems to take the edge off the Litchi's sweetness, I'm loving it, just like fresh chilled litchi juice 

My litchi is 18mg and the Ice is 3mg.

Edit: must be the long hot day, I've just realized that you were using menthol concentrate, not menthol ice.


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> As fate would have it, I'm vaping that combo right now. I've added about 10 drops of Menthol Ice to roughly 3ml of VM Litchi, mixed it in the Kayfun tank. It cools it down quite nicely and seems to take the edge off the Litchi's sweetness, I'm loving it, just like fresh chilled litchi juice
> 
> My litchi is 18mg and the Ice is 3mg.
> 
> Edit: must be the long hot day, I've just realized that you were using menthol concentrate, not menthol ice.



Wow @BumbleBee - that is a massive coincidence that you are vaping almost the same as me! What are the chances of that happening? Crazy!

Yes, I was using Menthol concentrate not the Menthol Ice juice. I would say probably my 2 drops of Menthol concentrate in 1.5 ml of Litchi juice is probably even more mentholated than your 10 drops of Menthol Ice juice in 3ml of Litchi. It is nicely cooled but I find the menthol and Litchi clash a bit for me. I prefer the Berry Blaze/Menthol concentrate mix because its a bit more sour and has a nicer "twang" to it. Then again, I was using the EVOD1 which is a different story altogether to the Kayfun. So many variables here !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on Vape Elixir *PLASMA*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-elixir-juice-reviews.2096/page-2#post-149116

I have also updated the first post at the top of this thread. Just click on the juice name.


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on Kings Crown *FIGHT YOUR FATE*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kings-crown-juice-reviews.t6378/#post-169848

I have also updated the first post at the top of this thread. Just click on the juice name.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on Hurricane Vapor *SUNSHINE CURED TOBACCO*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hurricane-vapor-juice-reviews.t6916/#post-180859

I have also updated the first post at the top of this thread. Just click on the juice name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> I have just posted my latest review on Hurricane Vapor *SUNSHINE CURED TOBACCO*
> 
> You can read the review here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hurricane-vapor-juice-reviews.t6916/#post-180859
> 
> I have also updated the first post at the top of this thread. Just click on the juice name.


Nice review @Silver, no nonsense, to the point... makes me want to try a tobacco juice again 

FYI... you tagged the wrong Paul in your review

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver you just rock... and your juice reviews are legendary!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver you just rock... and your juice reviews are legendary!



Thanks @Rob Fisher !
I appreciate that so much


----------



## Paulie

BumbleBee said:


> Nice review @Silver, no nonsense, to the point... makes me want to try a tobacco juice again
> 
> FYI... you tagged the wrong Paul in your review




lol he tagged the right paul  i had a name change (turns around = u like?) hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Paulie said:


> lol he tagged the right paul  i had a name change (turns around = u like?) hahahaha


haha, ok I see 

Much better @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Nice review @Silver, no nonsense, to the point... makes me want to try a tobacco juice again
> 
> FYI... you tagged the wrong Paul in your review



Many thanks @BumbleBee 
Glad if it helps

I really like my tobacco juices - perhaps still clutching onto the old stinkie sensation. And its really not easy to find a juice that mimics the taste of a real stinkie. This one does a fine job


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on SkyBlue Vaping *HAPPY HOLIDAYS*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/skybluevaping-juice-reviews.t3727/#post-197893

I have also updated the first post at the top of this thread. Just click on the juice name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on Vapour Mountain *CLEAN CUT (UNFLAVOURED)*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-15#post-206622

I have also updated the first post at the top of this thread. Just click on the juice name.


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on CraftVapour's *ARTISAN RY4*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/craftvapour-juice-reviews.t2183/page-4#post-220224

I have also updated the first post at the top of this thread. Just click on the juice name.


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on Vapour Mountain's *TROPICAL ICE*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-17#post-248997

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> I have just posted my latest review on Vapour Mountain *CLEAN CUT (UNFLAVOURED)*
> 
> You can read the review here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-15#post-206622
> 
> I have also updated the first post at the top of this thread. Just click on the juice name.


Hello@Silver, great effort here a big help all around.I hope this a appropriate place for this reply, is anyone aware that eBay sells a huge array of juice brands super cheap but w/o nicotine? I use it and just add my own and find it quite a value.Luck to ya!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

kev mac said:


> Hello@Silver, great effort here a big help all around.I hope this a appropriate place for this reply, is anyone aware that eBay sells a huge array of juice brands super cheap but w/o nicotine? I use it and just add my own and find it quite a value.Luck to ya!



Thanks @kev mac 
Much appreciated.


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on VooDoo Vapour's *DARK FORREST *(Choc Mint flavour)

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/voodoo-juice-juice-reviews.t9694/page-5#post-269542

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name.


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on *CraftVapour's CHE GUAVA* (Guava Dessert flavour)

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/craftvapour-juice-reviews.t2183/page-4#post-275625

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all

I have just posted my latest review on *The E-Liquid Project PINK LADY* 

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-e-liquid-project-juice-reviews.t10312/page-5#post-279394

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Silver have you had Cowboy Apple Pie and Island Ice?

Those two are both really special juices from ELP.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Silver have you had Cowboy Apple Pie and Island Ice?
> 
> Those two are both really special juices from ELP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



No i havent but thanks for the headsup
I wanted to try Island Ice but I decided to get Pink Lady instead
Hope to try more ELP flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> No i havent but thanks for the headsup
> I wanted to try Island Ice but I decided to get Pink Lady instead
> Hope to try more ELP flavours


Well keep them in mind next time. I doubt you'd be sorry ☺

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all

I have just posted my latest review on *Vapour Mountain XXX*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-18#post-299418

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all

I have just posted my latest review on *Mike's Mega Mixes AshyBac*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mikes-mega-mixes-juice-reviews.t13078/page-4#post-303410

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all

I have just posted my latest review on *Wiener Vape Co. Fetch*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wiener-vape-co-juice-reviews.t16454/#post-311828

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hertzog Cookie alert!

I have just posted my latest review on *WORLD WONDERS Table Mountain*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-wonders-juice-reviews.t13434/page-3#post-342790

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Debbie alert!

I have just posted my latest review on *MR HARDWICKS Debbie Does Donuts*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-juice-reviews.t15235/page-2#post-352049

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

GUAVA ALERT!

I have just posted my latest review on *PAULIES Guava*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/page-3#post-369250

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Tapatalk failed but if it's a @Silver review it's gonna be good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

It's about time I got round to the juice that won best tobacco in the ECIGSSA 2016 Juice Awards!

I have just posted my latest review on *The E-liquid Project SPECIAL RESERVE*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-e-liquid-project-juice-reviews.t10312/page-6#post-395000

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Pineapple alert 

I have just posted my latest review on *Hazeworks SUNSET*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hazeworks-juice-reviews.t12118/page-4#post-407598

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on *Vape King HAZELNUT CIGAR
*
You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-juice-reviews.t1497/page-5#post-448128

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on *NCV FROZEN*

You can read the review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/northern-craft-vapes-ncv-juice-reviews.t12106/page-5#post-467868

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on *BUMBLEBEE'S FLAVOUR FLUID KIWICHI*

You can read the review here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

HAVANA NIGHTZ alert!

I have just posted my latest review on *JOOSE-E-LIQZ Havana Nightz*

You can read the review here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/joose-e-liqz-juice-reviews.t32752/#post-556568

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tobacco time!

I have just posted my latest review on *VAPE ELIXIR PURE TOBACCO*

You can read the review here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-elixir-juice-reviews.t2096/page-3#post-618265

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Just to let you know, I have added a new type of format for feedback on commercial juices. I call it *First Impressions...*

I will continue to add these to the first post of this thread as and when they are posted.

Please note that these first impressions are just that. *They are not full comprehensive reviews*, which normally take me a few weeks. These are just my first impressions of a juice. And as is often the case, one's first impressions can change over time.

I have decided to do this mainly as a response to the discussions in the following thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-juice-reviews-here-on-ecigssa.t45626/

It will also help me to try more juices and share some views without feeling pressured to do a full comprehensive review, which takes a lot of time. 

Let's see how it goes and let me know if these first impressions add value.

Just for clarity sake, this does not mean I am not doing any more full comprehensive reviews. I will still do those when I get the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Fruit juice alert!!!

I have just posted my latest review on *LIT AF SIDE-CHICK*

You can read the review here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/lit-af-juice-reviews.t46262/

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

@Silver I find your juice reviews most informative, particularly because when you don't like a juice, you say so and you say why. Granted, we all vape with different devices and have different tastes, but it's still good to see an honest review. 

I was thinking the other day about reviews. Here we have your reviews on a variety of flavour profiles. Then we also have vendor-specific reviews. Neither helps if one is looking for a particular flavour e.g. I would love to include a really good custard in my stock. If we had a Custard Review thread, that would be ever so helpful, as would a Coffee Review thread etc. Just a thought...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Hooked 
Much appreciated for the comments. 
In the past I would vape a wide variety of commercial juices. Lately I am getting better at picking the ones that I think I would like. 

Don't get a chance to review nearly as much as I would like to. But here and there. If it helps others then great. 

As for review threads by flavour profile that is a good point. But in reality it's not easy to separate and ask reviewers to post in multiple threads. 

What we could do which is a better solution is to create those threads and just link to particular reviews in the review threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> Much appreciated for the comments.
> In the past I would vape a wide variety of commercial juices. Lately I am getting better at picking the ones that I think I would like.



@Silver I'm still vaping a wide variety and will do so until my stock is depleted, but I'm getting a pretty good idea now of what I like - and a very clear idea of what I don't like!! I'll probably end up vaping 10 or so favourites and that will be that. If you can, get a bottle of @BumbleBee's Machete. It's the best juice I've ever tasted. I wake up in the morning and my first thought is not real coffee, but Machete. I'll do my own review on it soon, but I'd still be interested in what you have to say.


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver I'm still vaping a wide variety and will do so until my stock is depleted, but I'm getting a pretty good idea now of what I like - and a very clear idea of what I don't like!! I'll probably end up vaping 10 or so favourites and that will be that. If you can, get a bottle of @BumbleBee's Machete. It's the best juice I've ever tasted. I wake up in the morning and my first thought is not real coffee, but Machete. I'll do my own review on it soon, but I'd still be interested in what you have to say.



Go for it @Hooked
I have vaped Bumblebee's Machete and it is good indeed
It was one of my mom's staple juices for quite a while in MTL mode


----------



## Silver

POMCOOL time!

I have just posted my latest review on *VK PRIME POMCOOL*

You can read the review here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-juice-reviews.t1497/page-5#post-717146

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

CHOCOLATE BISCUIT ALERT!

I have just posted my latest review on *MAJESTIC VAPOR CO.'s MAJESTIC CREME*

You can read the review here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/majestic-vapor-co-juice-reviews.t44608/page-2#post-720865

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I have just posted my latest review on *ICE POP - GREEK FRUIT by BLENDS OF DISTINCTION.*

You can read the review here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-2#post-725025

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.


----------



## DougP

Thank you Silver for this review 
I appreciate all the time and effort you put into doing this review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tobacco alert!

I have just posted my latest review on *WIENER VAPE CO. TAVIRO*

This is an unusual tobacco!

You can read the review here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wiener-vape-co-juice-reviews.t16454/page-4#post-735480

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

PANAMA review!

I have just posted my latest review on *WIENER VAPE CO. PANAMA*

Fantastic refreshing fruity vape indeed!

You can read the review here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wiener-vape-co-juice-reviews.t16454/page-4#post-765138

I have also updated the first post at the beginning of this thread. Just click on the juice name and it will take you to the full review.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

It's good to see a review from you again @Silver!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> It's good to see a review from you again @Silver!



Thanks @Hooked !
I absolutely love trying out juices and writing about it. The juice variety keeps on growing and its hard to keep up. But I intend continuing with my reviews as time permits...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Great review @Silver and nice to see you writing again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Silver off topic but I tried your paracoil in the last psyclonmods rda (entheon I think)

Wowzers the flavour... no one aliens etc.., this is right up my alley

Thx for the tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver off topic but I tried your paracoil in the last psyclonmods rda (entheon I think)
> 
> Wowzers the flavour... no one aliens etc.., this is right up my alley
> 
> Thx for the tip



Great to hear @incredible_hullk 
Something special about the paracoil - and sometimes it just works great


----------



## Silver

First impression

*Golden Virginia Custard* from Thrifty Clouds

Added here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/thrifty-clouds-juice-reviews.t64753/#post-825742

Or find it in the index on the first post of this thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

First impression

*Havana Gold* from JOOSE-E-LIQZ
(Tobacco dessert)

Added here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/joose-e-liqz-juice-reviews.t32752/page-2#post-825985

Or find it in the index on the first post of this thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

First impression

*Tropical Pineapple Ice* from Vape Republic

Added here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/8-ball-liquids.t64799/#post-826186

Or find it in the index on the first post of this thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*Masked Bandit* from Racc City Vapes
(Chocolate Mint Icecream flavour)

First impression added here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/racc-city-vapes-juice-reviews.t64833/#post-826315

Or find it in the index on the first post of this thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*Tempestus Ice* from Emissary Elixirs
(Fruity Ice profile)

First impression added here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/emissary-elixirs-juice-reviews.t62316/#post-826495

Or find it in the index on the first post of this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just a quick note on first impressions of a juice

Since the last few first impressions I have posted, I wanted to just explain something about this.

First impressions can sometimes change over time.

I have had juices before where the first few vaping sessions were “good” but not “wow”. And over time I got to love the juice. Not sure why this happens, maybe there is something in the juice that ones taste buds are not mad about and over time as you vape it more, you get used to it so the flavour changes slightly. Or there can be a flavour in the juice that you only notice more over time that you like a lot. Not sure, but that has happened to me a few times.

That said, i don’t recall having a juice I totally disliked the first few Vapes and then loved after a while. It’s more of a slight change. 

I have occasionally also had a juice that I love on the first few Vapes but after vaping it over a few days or weeks, one notices some shortcomings. These won’t get picked up in first impressions.

By the way, I have been quite positive on the last few first impressions. I am quite pleased about that. I think my juice purchases are becoming more informed. When I buy a juice from a particular line, I go for the one I think I will like the most. My choices seem to have improved of late. In the beginning it was hit and miss, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*FIZZAPPLE ICE *from Prime Vape

First impression added here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-juice-reviews.t1497/page-5#post-826698

Or find it in the index on the first post of this thread


----------



## Silver

*BLACKOUT ICE *from SICKBOY77 E-Liquids

(Fruity blackcurrant ice vape)

First impression added here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sickboy77-juice-reviews.t60083/#post-827086

Or find it in the index on the first post of this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sour twang alert!

*ZESTY BERRY *from Blends of Distinction

First impression added here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-3#post-827462

Or find it in the index on the first post of this thread


----------



## Silver

A blast from the past!

*TRINITY ICE *from NCV
(Fruity ice)

First impression added here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/northern-craft-vapes-ncv-juice-reviews.t12106/page-6#post-827805

Or find it in the index on the first post of this thread

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

